# Camper value/price



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm looking at buying used 2005 Jayco camper. It's about 26-28' and seems to be in fair to good shape.

The asking price is $4000. I don't know if this is a fair price or if I'm getting taken. 

There is some water damage in the front where the master bedroom is and I've provide pix of the damage. I can't tell how serious it is at this point. 

Also the hot water heater doesn't work but I've been told it just needs a couple of thermostats. Everything else--AC, toilet, shower, heater, gas stove, oven, micro wave all work the way they're supposed to.

Any advice info would be appreciated.


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 16, 2013)

NADA has a camper price guide. That info, along with repair estimates, will allow you to decide if its a deal or not. 

Run Craig's list searches on comparable units to gain insight. 

Off the cuff.............I'd say they want too much for the camper.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 16, 2013)

Make sure the floor is good. If you have floor damage, it can be costly. Price doesn't sound too bad to me. Offer less , all they can say is no.


----------



## RossVegas (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd say the price is a little high.  The water damage looks minor, but looks can be deceiving.  I bought one a couple years back with similar looking damage, thinking no big deal.  Took dinette up last winter to redo the floor.  Was rotted all the way down to the plywood.  Not a hard job, wasn't terribly expensive.  but in the process, discovered that the front wall has pretty bad damage.  Put a temporary fix in place so I could use the camper this summer.  Need to completely tear out front wall.  unable to this winter, will put off till next winter.  Floors aren't bad, but if the damage gets into the walls, it can get extensive.  Check to see if the walls are alluminum framed or wood.  Mine was a combination, and the wood was rotted.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 17, 2013)

How about mold?


----------



## riprap (Jan 18, 2013)

A hot water heater is not that expensive. Check the fridge. Makes sure it works on gas/electric. Not sure about that leak. You may get into more than you bargained for. IMO, I would rather pay $4000 for one 10 yrs older with no leaks and everything works.


----------



## marknga (Jan 18, 2013)

In looking at the current NADA book at a 2005 Jayco Flight 27BH
Used Wholesale is 4390 and used retail 5670. Based on the information and pictures you provided I would book that unit at 
$3000. Further inspection might change that # 
Mark


----------



## walters (Jan 18, 2013)

*camper*

book values on campers are so far off its not even funny,
the camper is a 05 its worth 4000.00 with that little of damage, i bought and sold 26campers last year, i would probably give that for it. if thats all the damage


----------



## marknga (Jan 18, 2013)

walters said:


> book values on campers are so far off its not even funny,
> the camper is a 05 its worth 4000.00 with that little of damage, i bought and sold 26campers last year, i would probably give that for it. if thats all the damage



Wish the banks thought the values were funny.


----------



## manley (Jan 19, 2013)

This is just my opinion, so take it for what it's worth.
That camper could have THOUSANDS of dollars in structural damages.
The water heater will probably cost $4-500, if it needs to be replaced.
I'd avoid it like that plague.
I did NOT stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.
I'd also listen to marknga, because he is in the business.


----------



## one_shot (Jan 19, 2013)

That wall is sealed. When you see warping moving to the inside,  the rot is coming thru and has structural damages. 
Been there!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 19, 2013)

Seems to me that many campers have these same problems. Can't the manufacturers learn to build better campers? I think when one company comes along and builds a better camper at a reasonable price - the rest of the manufacturers will be out of business.
These camper manufacturing companies are like car companies of years ago - they want to make money on repairs and new sales and they do not care about building a quality product.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 20, 2013)

*How*

How did the water get in is one very important question. I'd say it you have exterior damage or failed construction issues.
I'd rather fix a floor than a wall. If the water damage is in the wall it's almost certain to be in the floor as well. 
IMO you might be better off to avoid this camper.


----------



## coyotebgone (Jan 23, 2013)

My experience is that the wood they use in these campers come to pieces the minute it gets wet.  

I purchased a full aluminum framed hybrid camper for that amount of money.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 24, 2013)

Check out my thread "Camper Rebuild"

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=693032

More than likely this is the kind of damage that your looking at. Not expensive to fix but it will labor intense.

Problem the manufactures have is after they put the trim on around the roof is they don't go back and seal all the voids where water intrusion might happen. If I buy a new one again, sealing everything on the exterior will be the first thing I do.


----------

